# House Approves Concealed Firearm Permit Bill



## ouija (Oct 11, 2011)

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...oncealed-firearm-permit-bill/?test=latestnews

some decent news


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Too bad the senate will never even take it up. There should be a law that if one branch passes a bill the same bill needs to be taken up by the other body within 15 days.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

I tend to side with the 'states rights' argument. I believe that such legislation is contrary to the rights and benefit of the state. The Federal government is too large now, it should not be given additional authority over the states. Once such a bill became law under the lure of allowing greater weapon carry ability, that same law could be used to limit those very rights. Seems like a slippery slope to me. Let the people of each state decide. When the people of each state have decided, then the people of the country have decided. If you don't like the decision of that state then MOVE.


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

The NRA has been pushing it, but I have thought about the same thing that "Marine Scout" said. And is it really going to improve things much anyway. Most any state I would be travelling to accepts a Florida permit anyway. Will it change things much in states like Illinois, New York, and California?


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Marine Scout said:


> I tend to side with the 'states rights' argument. I believe that such legislation is contrary to the rights and benefit of the state. The Federal government is too large now, it should not be given additional authority over the states. Once such a bill became law under the lure of allowing greater weapon carry ability, that same law could be used to limit those very rights. Seems like a slippery slope to me. Let the people of each state decide. When the people of each state have decided, then the people of the country have decided. If you don't like the decision of that state then MOVE.


+1....


----------



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

Sounds good, but is dangerous ground.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Il and DC were exempted from the law, we already have 33 or so states that honor FL and vice verse with various rules, I wounder if they will stay in place?


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

It is definitely dangerous ground and we don't need the damn law in the first place.

Article 4 section 1 of the constitution already provides that all states shall honor all other states public acts, records, and judicial proceedings. If politicians were doing their jobs this bill wouldn't need to be introduced.

*Full Faith and Credit shall be given in each State to the public Acts, Records, and judicial Proceedings of every other State. And the Congress may by general Laws prescribe the Manner in which such Acts, Records and Proceedings shall be proved, and the Effect thereof.*



Even if Article 4, Section 1 were to be ruled not to apply to CCW's, the 2nd amendment clearly states that the right to* KEEP* and* BEAR* arms *SHALL NOT BE INFRINGED*.

To require a license to carry a side arm is an infringement on this right. When you have to apply for a license to do what is a right under the Constitution of the US it no longer remains a right but becomes a privilege regulated by the state. Having to have a FOID card in some states is an infringement. Handgun bans are an infringement. A ban on open carry is an infringement.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

HEre's what GOA had to say about it in an email alert.




> The House passed national concealed carry reciprocity legislation on Wednesday evening by a vote of 272-154.
> 
> The bill, H.R. 822, is intended to allow persons who hold a concealed carry permit from one state to also carry anywhere in the country, with the exception of Illinois and Washington, D.C.
> 
> ...


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

> According to the Brady Campaign to Prevent Gun Violence, the measure would allow states with tough requirements, such as New York and California, "to allow in concealed carry gun-toting people from states, such as Florida, which repeatedly have given dangerous people licenses to carry."
> 
> Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...rm-permit-bill/?test=latestnews#ixzz1e3l8s4dX



*Brady campaign is a bunch of nut jobs themselves*


----------

